# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > COLLEGIATE & PROFESSIONAL SPORTS >  Winstrol?? Yes or No

## jucoPITCHER

I am a 19 year old pitcher who underwent Tommy John surgery looking to gain all around mass, i am 6'3 about 185, very skinny, and i am throwing about 90 MPH right now simply because i am lengthy. I am looking to gain about 20-30 pounds between June 2011-September 2011. If that is not reachable please feel free to call me a dumb***, I will be the first to admit i do not know anything about PED's. If i do not get good info from anyone on this site i will most likely go with winstrol , but was hoping to stack it with something?? If anyone has any good info please, please let me know. I would also like to be informed on the comparison between Anabolics and HGH because HGH is my first choice i just have no idea where to get them.
For anyone who read this long*** message thank you, and any response is appreciated, even the ones calling me an idiot, because if i am, i need to know hahah.

----------


## baseline_9

No even going to read your post...

Your too young and no physically readyto use AAS...

Head over to the diet section and you will find all he help you require there...

Good luck

----------


## jucoPITCHER

Well i know that's what i need to do, but seeing as i had surgery last october and didn't get a red shirt my freshman year i only have one more year at juco level so i need to come back fast

----------

